# Fin-Nor Lethal 100 spinning reel



## vacationfisher (Feb 14, 2015)

I purchased one of these reels last summer when I realy got serious about surf fishing. I spooled it with a 300yrd role of 50lb power pro that I had already. It wasn't full so I got another 150yrd spool & added it. That still didn't quiet fill it up so I topped it off with some Berkley BG 40lb that I had a partial spool of. I took it to destin with me & picked up & OM rod at Bass Pro to pair it with. I fished it while we were there that week but never tied into anything big with it. 

I bought it based on Alan Hawks review of the reel. I haven't been able to find anything in the forum about the reels. Do any of you guys have one or have used one? What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

You asked, here's my Opinion :It may be fine for boat/pier fishing but would not be in my arsenal of surf reels for the following two reasons:

1-Weight of 30 oz (actually 29.77)
2-Spool design is not conducive for any kind of surf distance casting

BTW, would not recommend tying multiple spools of line together, especially not topping off with mono....and definitely not 40lb BG mono...unless that is your shock (casting leader).


----------



## vacationfisher (Feb 14, 2015)

dsurf said:


> You asked, here's my Opinion


I don't get offended by opinions if I ask for them. I also appreciate constructive criticism. Thanks for the reply! Since I have already invested in the reel and spent the $ on spooling it up the way it is spooled, I don't see any reason to not use it that way until the point of failure. Other than of course, losing that "fish of a lifetime" , but let's be honest who hasn't hooked into a nice fish and lost it for one reason or another. I also don't see anything wrong with connecting multiple spools of line on a reel. It is no different than tying on a shock leader, a lure, swivel, backing, or other knotted connection. I get decent distance casting this particular reel. We live on guntersville lake in Alabama. It's 60yrds from our back porch to the water & 35 more to the end of our boathouse. I can sling a 4oz weight past the end of the boathouse from just off the back porch. The reel is a bit heavy compared to others, but for throwing lead & bait then sitting in a sand spike it's not that bad.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

vacationfisher said:


> I don't get offended by opinions if I ask for them. I also appreciate constructive criticism. Thanks for the reply! Since I have already invested in the reel and spent the $ on spooling it up the way it is spooled, I don't see any reason to not use it that way until the point of failure. Other than of course, losing that "fish of a lifetime" , but let's be honest who hasn't hooked into a nice fish and lost it for one reason or another. I also don't see anything wrong with connecting multiple spools of line on a reel. *It is no different than tying on a shock leader, a lure, swivel, backing, or other knotted connection*. I get decent distance casting this particular reel. We live on guntersville lake in Alabama. It's 60yrds from our back porch to the water & 35 more to the end of our boathouse. I can sling a 4oz weight past the end of the boathouse from just off the back porch. The reel is a bit heavy compared to others, but for throwing lead & bait then sitting in a sand spike it's not that bad.


Not exactly correct.......knots for lure, swivel, terminal tackle, etc do not go thru the guides, hence less risk of break-offs........ the more knotted connections, especially going thru the guides, the greater risk of break-offs. Seriously, now go and enjoy your reel.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't use braid. Many do on the site. I think i would reverse the line. Put some mono on first as your filler/backer and then fill the spool with your braid. Put your 300 yards on last.

Let use know how the reel performs.


----------



## vacationfisher (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry guys! I guess I opened the door for critiques on spooling the reel in my original post. In my original post I meant to inquire on opinions of the reel itself, not the way I have it spooled. There are several different & effective ways to spool a reel & I respect all your opinions on the matter, but that was not why I started this tread. I meant to get some feedback on the reel itself be it positive or negative. Thanks for the responses & advice guys.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

It is a fairly new reel so you probably will not get any first hand reviews. That said it is an offshore reel intended for bft, so it should stand up well to anything you will hook in the surf. It's not designed for long distance casting but if you're sling 4 oz 100 yards you should be fine. It's a heavy reel but if your spiking it you should be fine. Seems like overkill for anything short of big sharks and rays but I would rather have overkill than be under gunned. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Alan Hawk says its a good reel and he's probably right.
Haven't used one but if i wait in the market for a vertical jigging reel I'd buy it.
Overkill for most surf fish.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I would use that reel to target tuna up to 200 pounds however....
do you really need that sort of drag pressure for surf fishing?
the reel is an offshore boat reel, not exactly designed for the surf environment


If you want a reel that can cast and hold a good amount of heavy line, try going conventional with a Daiwa Sealine or Seagate
for spinning- Penn Spinfisher V, Penn Battle

I would trade that reel for something more appropriate


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Orest said:


> I don't use braid. Many do on the site. I think i would reverse the line. Put some mono on first as your filler/backer and then fill the spool with your braid. Put your 300 yards on last.
> 
> Let use know how the reel performs.



Plus two on this .. would get more distance the other way around . Plus your smallest jointed knots would pass through the guides first with less resistance on casting vs your heavy dia line. Plus when your fighting a fish it has tension on your line which makes the line grab the guides which will snag the knots/ties you made and either premature wear the eyes guides or break your line . You'll find out soon enough . There a reason why they sell bigger spools. The chances of a fish taking all 300yd first and you not turning it with that reel is slim to none. Do why give home a weaKer point at 150 yards? Why buy a expensive reel and not use it to its full potential? By the time you go half way on your drag the line gonna break at its weakest point which is gonna be the tie/knots. Plus the more knots you have the more its gonna mess with your line lay system. It will dig/catch on the jointed line were it connects. There's reason why we suggest this most of us have been there.

As far as the reel goes it's overkill for what your doing .


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I have the reel but have not used, the rod is getting some modifications to the reel seat. I plan on putting on about 10 feet of 50# mono and topping it off with at least 400 yards of 100# 8 strand solid spectra. The reel will be on an OTI Tuna Sniper. Hoping the reviews are correct.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

vacationfisher said:


> Sorry guys! I guess I opened the door for critiques on spooling the reel in my original post. In my original post I meant to inquire on opinions of the reel itself, not the way I have it spooled. There are several different & effective ways to spool a reel & I respect all your opinions on the matter, but that was not why I started this tread. I meant to get some feedback on the reel itself be it positive or negative. Thanks for the responses & advice guys.



It seems like it would be a really nice reel if a boat was involved in some way. Either fishing from a boat, or having a kayak run a shark bait offshore. 

When I started surf fishing, I had a big old Penn 8500ss, which is a nice reel and all, but it gets old fast dragging it around, and I tended to move around and fish less. I stashed it in a box, and will pull it out on the rare occasion I go deep offshore fishing. I think this reel will do the job for you, but I also think it will rob you of a lot of the enjoyment of fishing with a lighter set up, that can still bring in a good sized fish. I am using a Squall 15, and a SSV 4500 on my two rods I take with me now. The 4500 on a 7 foot inshore rod, and the Squall on a 12 foot surf rod. It is much easier to plug around, or feel happy about gathering gear and moving to a different spot when using the lighter equipment. I do not feel "undergunned" on either rod. 

Either way, I hope you enjoy whatever you end up with.  To me, the whole magic of surf fishing is walking up to a massive ocean with just a backpack and a couple of light poles, and pulling the big fish anyway. Big, heavy gear takes some of the fun away for me.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I have not used the Lethal, but I have used their Inshore, I couldn't be more impressed. My next few reels will be Fin Nor, best bang for the buck, IMHO.


----------

